# Two-faced, four-eyed pig



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Chinese consider it a blessing, while I think it's just plain freaky. 

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=33747&in_page_id=2


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Love those pig stories.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

do you think gene mutated bacon tastes better than plain ol' bacon?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks more like a pig's rear end as opposed to a two-face.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I want one.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Reminds me of some people I know.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well you know what they say "two heads are better than one"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the cow with two faces. More fun with mutation.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070124/ap_on_fe_st/two_faced_calf


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Here's the cow with two faces. More fun with mutation.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070124/ap_on_fe_st/two_faced_calf


All the cows look that that here in Virginia.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For those interested:

http://health.discovery.com/tvlistings/episode.jsp?episode=0&cpi=114692&gid=0&channel=DHC

Manar's Story: Born with Two Heads; Follow the dramatic highs and lows of a baby born with a second head. Surgeons attempt to correct the condition.

JAN 28 2007
@ 09:00 PM

JAN 29 2007
@ 12:00 AM


----------

